# 8th Annual Vancouver Wheelmen Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet



## Ignaz Schwinn (Feb 21, 2018)

Coming up fast!  Free admission.  Vendors tables/spaces are still only $20.00.


----------



## catfish (Feb 21, 2018)

The same day as the Ann Arbor Michigan show.


----------



## Greg M (Feb 21, 2018)

Good thing they’re a few thousand miles apart, then.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 26, 2018)

Which Vancouver is this ?


----------



## Greg M (Mar 1, 2018)

British Columbia


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 1, 2018)

T.Y.


----------



## mtnbikeman (Apr 28, 2018)

Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------

